# Visa Application Charge Instalments



## molly_n_schugger (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello -

I'm confused by this statement from the DIC website regarding payments of visa application fees in two instalments (which are the same for 175, 176, and 475 visas):

"The 1st instalment of the Visa Application Charge must be paid at the time of application.

The 2nd instalment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted."

Does this mean the 2nd instalment is required only if your visa application includes depedents aged 18 yrs or older with less than functional English?

Thank you!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Molly:

Not quite. It means you pay the 1st installment when you apply (that's the application/processing fee). Then after application/processing if Immi grants the visa you will pay the second charge. If no visa is granted (A deny  ) then you don't pay the 2nd instalment.

Hope that helps 

Regards,
amaslam



molly_n_schugger said:


> Hello -
> 
> I'm confused by this statement from the DIC website regarding payments of visa application fees in two instalments (which are the same for 175, 176, and 475 visas):
> 
> ...


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont think every body who applies for 175 has to pay the 2nd installment. Here's what form 990i (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf) says. 

The second instalment of the Visa Application Charge:
• is payable only by some applicants who have already met most criteria for grant of a visa;
• is payable immediately before the grant of a visa; and
where the second instalment of the Visa Application Charge relates to English language proficiency, the charge will apply only to those dependants included
in the application who have been assessed as having less than a functional level of English.

i.e. If you score less than 4.5 in your IELTS, you need to pay the 2nd installment.
Please have a look at form 1119. (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf) Refer to paragraph titled "Second instalment Visa Application Charge (English language tuition)" on page-17


----------

